# Port-A-Bote



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

I am considering upgrading from a canoe to a port-a-bote. Do any of you guys on the forum have one? How stable are they in the waves? How durable are they? Do they leak water? Any input is appreciated.
Pavlik


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I've heard nothing but good about them.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Hit up Repeter... he has one and I guess has used the hell outta the thing and it's held up pretty well from what I've heard.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Check the trading post. Bigboybdub has one for sale there.


----------



## Leaky (Sep 11, 2007)

I have one! I've had it for more than 20 years now and have repaired seats, motor mounts, found replacements for various pins, screws. etc. I used it a bit to haul into the back country with my 4 hp Johnson into Canada, Montana, Utah Lakes, etc. and fond it durable and useful. That was then, now it takes up space in my garage along with the mtr. for the past 10yrs. I find it's just too much trouble to haul with motor and all as compared to my float tube. I do everything from my tube now. Probably has something to to do with my advance years.  The only gripe i have is a bit squeegey/flexible and gives the feeling of being a bit unstable? But I never let that bother me. So think it thru, as I remember, they were a little pricey. Good luck.


----------



## Doc (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a 12 footer that I use. It does leak a bit now but seems to tighten up after being in the water for a little while. It is as stable as any small boat but beware trying to mount something (rod holder) on the sides, they flex.

I did have to replace/build a seat after one broke one day. (That was akward because the rigidity of the boat relies on the seats. Picture a boat with a hour glass figure )

I use the oars, an electric trolling motor or a 5 hp motor depending on where I'm at. It works well for two adults or an adult and two kids. My grandkids love it!

A tube/pontoon would work better for a single person.

I have used it at Fish Lake but tend to stay on smaller water or close to shore.


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Hit up Repeter... he has one and I guess has used the hell outta the thing and it's held up pretty well from what I've heard.


Yeah~ I picked mine up on ksl...an old '80's brand for around $300. I have a little trolling motor and an oar that I take with me everytime (if I had a small < 5 HP gas motor it would really get me around perfectly). The first trip out was with Nor-tah (if you search McLovin Monday you'll see the post) and going up Spanish Fork canyon the wind folded it completely back on itself lengthwise (the way it isn't supposed to fold :shock: ). I thought for sure I'd ruined my boat before ever even getting it on the water. But I still take it out (as often as I get to go fishing) and have never had any real problems with it. Just last week I had me, my brother (about 360 lbs between the two of us), my daughter and 2 of his kids in it out on UL. It was crowded no doubt, but it held up fine . Kochanut and Stevo also saw me and the whole fam-damily out on Mammoth with it (wife, myself, 2 daughters, and our ****er spaniel!) Personally, I love it and can't wait until I can afford a real boat...and another newer porta-bote on the side


----------

